# Makeup Artist Resume



## curlyvou (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello ALL....i'm trying to get into MAC as an artist yet don't have any idea of where to begin on a resume and how to build one...i haven't gone to school for makeup yet have done a lot of free lance work...please help...thanks in advance


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2006)

I think what you need is more of a Portfolio. Pictures of work you have done. although you probably need a resume as well. Look at a regular resume to get some ideas, there are tons of Resume examples on the internet (for tons of differnt careers) all you gotta do is google search for them


----------



## curlyvou (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks .... the advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

yes just get anybody and everybody you can catch to be your model even males! 

Also your portfolio can be really artsy and add your own touches sometimes that goes over well if your an artistic person and can manage it.

Also maybe you could collaberate with a local photographer their always looking for MUA's that will do makeup on their models in exchange for photos.

good luck


----------



## tarteheart (Sep 26, 2006)

You can get help on building a resume by searching Google (especially looking for sites on about.com) and also through Monster.com.  Get a teacher or a friend who is good at editing for typos and grammar to look it over.  You don't need a portfolio to get hired through MAC, although it can help.


----------



## aeni (Sep 26, 2006)

If you want to sell makeup, you'll need a regular resume entailing all you've ever done in retail or sales.

Remember to keep it down to 1 page - you can use front and back and a different page for references only. Keep the font at 12 and nothing smaller.  And print on a good, plain resume paper.

If you want an example, I can send you mine.


----------



## amoona (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay well I'm preparing for my second MAC interview (my demo interview) and they never asked for a portfolio. I have make-up experience but I have a really crappy camera so I never took pictures or anything. All they asked for was a regular resume. If you have Microsoft Word they have generic templates which I actually use. Just put down all your work experience. With MAC you display your talent in your demo interview after you show them you have people skills and sales skills.


----------

